# Being a "pretty boy" and fatherhood



## RandomDude

This is something in relevance to my other thread which is in regards to parental unity and balance when it comes to our daughter. This is an honest question so please do not take me the wrong way because I'm here to understand WTF is going on.

Anyways, I've always been a pretty boy, some women have been polite with me and not stare, others however, just stare, even once I was walking getting from A to B a freakin carload of ladies drove up and when I was stopped by the lights the driver just stared, then pointed at me, and everyone just stared >.<!

But it's not just for women, but kids... WTF! I can't stand it, even when my wife, myself and our little angel sit down other folks kids just stare and want to get close to me. I hate it! I hate OTHER people's kids!!! My daughter however, as some of you may have read, is closer to me then mum.

It reminds me somewhat of my own childhood. My mother was very beautiful, and I was drawn more to her then dad, ended up a mummy's boy until I was 12 (when she kicked me out because of her new boyfriend after divorcing dad). Is this natural? I don't know...


----------



## RandomDude

My beauty? :rofl: that makes me sound so feminine WTF!!! :rofl: 

I don't know, its just experiences that make me confused that's all. My daughter doesn't exactly stare but then again I pick her up and snuggle and then load up music and dance and headbang with her. So meh


----------



## RandomDude

I know!!! I feel bad about it but ack >.<! My daughter really slaps a smile back on my face when she giggles!

Anyways I just find it strange how kids are naturally drawn to me regardless.


----------



## FirstYearDown

Kids are naturally drawn to me too, but I don't think I am overly attractive. It must be the warmth they sense.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

> I know!!! I feel bad about it but ack >.<! My daughter really slaps a smile back on my face when she giggles!



Random Dude, you are so darn conceited, ha ha, I would guess this.... your daughter is drawn to you MORE for your HUMOR, not your beauty or your looks, come on now , little girls could seriously care less about such things !! Even the kids out and about, I am guessing you have a open naturalness about you that DRAWS them in, of coarse it helps you don't look like the Hunchback of Nortre Dame. 

Wouldn't you say !! ?


----------



## RandomDude

Yeah, that makes sense, mummy's more serious, daddy makes more jokes! As for the kids out and about, actually it's the opposite, I'm very cold and bogeymandy towards any kids not my own. But maybe it's my bogeymandy that drawns other kids to me! Bah! lol



> you are so darn conceited, ha ha


I know, don't worry it wouldn't be long before I turn into a grey-haired monster anyways, so I won't be so conceited in the future...

... oh wait, wifey keeps plucking out my grey hairs >.<! Darn it! Darn that woman!


----------



## that_girl

Chelle D said:


> Oh, and making faces with her behind mum's back when Mum is "biatching".. is a no-no! It reinforces her to not take it seriously when mum is mad.!


Yea, this is highly disrespectful and rude.

That's the child's mother, whether you like her or not.


----------



## Enchantment

What makes you think that it's only your 'beauty' that draws people and kids to you?

You know, they say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so everybody's opinion of what is beautiful will be different.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

RandomDude said:


> As for the kids out and about, actually it's the opposite, I'm very cold and bogeymandy towards any kids not my own. But maybe it's my bogeymandy that drawns other kids to me! Bah! lol


Maybe these kids are just sensing some danger then, so they keep looking at you, cause you are not like any of the other men or women in the room and have a grumpy old scowl on your face & they fear you grabbing them & putting them in the garbage can.

My 3 yr old was mad at me one day said that .... I wouldn't give him something he wanted and he says to do it or ....... "I am going to put you in the garbage can!" I went up to him & let him try, ha ha , he had to admit defeat. That was a funny toddler moment .


----------



## golfergirl

FirstYearDown said:


> Kids are naturally drawn to me too, but I don't think I am overly attractive. It must be the warmth they sense.



I think it's the same reason cats are drawn to me. I'm allergic. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Eek, please stop using the word "beauty" it's bad enough I called myself a "pretty boy" in my own thread! :rofl:

Anyways, thanks for the replies, still don't really understand what it is though. I'm not exactly warm with other kids, quite the opposite really. I hated kids all my life until my daughter came along too. But meh, they probably think I'm just a "cool dude with style" 

Yes?



> I think it's the same reason cats are drawn to me. I'm allergic.


And/or it could be this, I can't stand kids so they are drawn to me lol
Wait... I guess that could be it, is it possible? Like my daughter gets a lot of attention from me, and she's less annoying, other people's kids though... >.<!


----------

